

Anti makes wardriving child’s play with a rooted Android phone - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/anti-makes-wardriving-childs-play-with-a-rooted-android-phone-20111017/

======
bediger
I'm faintly amused by this article. It's just an attempt to whip up some
clicks with the ol' Hacker Kid On Your Network scenario. And this time, We
Mean It, The Hacker Kid Can Do It With His Cell Phone.

It's not 100% clear to me, but it looks like you could do what this article is
so scared of with existing Android apps, like Wigle Wardriving and Overlook
Fing.

